# Dubai Currency.. Dirham



## igora (5 Apr 2007)

Hi, 

Does anybody know if it is possible to bring home AED Dirham from holiday in Dubai and have it changed back into Euro(in the same bank where originally purchased heren if needs be)?

Someone has just told me that you either have to change in Dubai airport or spend it.


----------



## JMR (6 Apr 2007)

Yes it is possible to exchange AED for EURO at any major bank in Ireland. Possibly get a good deal with the bank you originally used to convert EURO to AED?

When I was over there I just brought my ATM card and withdrew money there, less hassle and no worries about not finding an ATM (once your card is properly enabled - Cirrus symbol etc...)


----------



## igora (6 Apr 2007)

Thanks a million for replying... Thats actually what I thought myself.


----------



## r2d2 (7 Apr 2007)

igora said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know if it is possible to bring home AED Dirham from holiday in Dubai and have it changed back into Euro(in the same bank where originally purchased heren if needs be)?
> 
> Someone has just told me that you either have to change in Dubai airport or spend it.


 
Absolutely okay to bring it back....Although, if you bring it back to your own bank it can take quite a while before it's credited to your account....3/4 weeks in my case last time !!


----------



## HighFlier (10 Apr 2007)

No need to bring a load of money to Dubai. Your banklink or visa card will get you money locally and there are ATMs everywhere. Bring a couple of thousand at most to see you through the first few days.

You can change back any excess at the Airport or go mad in the duty free which is one of the best in the world.


----------



## el diablo (27 Jul 2007)

the Dirham is tied to the US dollar, isn't it?  should be good value to visit at the moment with the euro being so strong against the dollar.


----------



## Perplexed (28 Jul 2007)

r2d2 said:


> Absolutely okay to bring it back....Although, if you bring it back to your own bank it can take quite a while before it's credited to your account....3/4 weeks in my case last time !!



That shouldn't be the case ! Maybe this was a few yrs back when the destination wasn't as common.

If you buy in your local bank ( remember to order in advance as in smaller branches may not always be in stock ) & keep your receipt then you can cash in any leftovers commission free ie. you don't pay commission on the same money twice. A lot of people forget about this & discard their receipts. You have to prove you bought it.

Rates in airports are always worse value than in a normal branch .....at least with BOI that's the case. You pay for their longer opening hours !


----------



## pc7 (16 Aug 2007)

I'm heading to Dubai in September, do you need Dirham to pay into the country or will they take dollars, someone in work mentioned you need to pay a small entry fee (like turkey). Hadn't plan to bring any with me just to take it out over there, thanks


----------



## HighFlier (16 Aug 2007)

There is no fee or no visa needed for Dubai. Simply present your passport at immigration and be sure you know the hotel name as you will be asked where you are staying.

The payment for arrival visa is gone for over three years now.

There are ATMs at the airport but make sure you have a Visa Card as even though Banklink cards are supposed to work, on some machines they dont.


----------



## pc7 (16 Aug 2007)

thanks for that HighFlier, good to have uptodate information.


----------



## HighFlier (16 Aug 2007)

p s the above assumes you have an Irish passport as it does not apply for all countries, some must pay and some must obtain a visa before they travel.


----------



## pc7 (16 Aug 2007)

yeah we are all irish passport holders, thanks again


----------

